# 3 months on South Beach Diet



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I've been on the South Beach Diet for 3 months now. The holidays slowed me down a little but I'm still managing to lose weight. I am now down 25.5lbs since Oct 17!

Here is my before picture (not very flattering):









Here is my during picture. It was taken at Christmas.









I'm going to try and get a better during picture this weekend.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

wow i can see the difference !!! good job !!









ive always wanted to tell you this, but ive always thought u and Lexi looked alike!!







u have the similar smile


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

lol! Thanks (I think)!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What is really cool is the pants in the 1st picture are WAY too big on me now. And the shirt is way too baggy around the waist.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Keep up the great work!! You look fabulous!! Do you find the South Beach hard to stick to?? I heard that it entailed TONS of cooking.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Jan 24 2005, 03:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are encouraged to cook. Eating out is a treat that you should only do once a week or so. For lunch I eat a lot of salads and wraps. I use the Louis Rich chicken. For dinner I make salads or chicken breast or lean beef or a lean steak. It is not that hard to stick with.

It is also not a low carb diet. You are just eating healthier and cutting out the bad carbs. When you get to Phase 2 you can start adding in the good carbs. You just have to make sure you don't eat too much food that have high GI at the same time. If anyone is interest let me know. I've found a lot of good websites on it. In fact there is a forum just like this one that is about the South Beach Diet.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

WOw Lexi's mom!







You look great!







Congratulations!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You look great! And Lexi is so cute, too!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

That's it. I am SOLD on this book. I am going to get it as soon as I return from my trip. 

By the way, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE the second picture with you and Lexi. 

Keep up the good work. When I am on it, I'll let you know and let's keep each other in the diet.

Mimi


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOOHOO! You are one HOT SEXY MAMA! And your boobies still look big! LOL


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

You look GREAT!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow! Your doing a GREAT job, especially being able to make it through the holidays without putting all the weight back on!! You look GREAT!







Keep up the good work!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I totally see the difference. Since you are sitting down on the second picture, I can tell by your face. You look AWESOME!!!

Keep it up


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 24 2005, 09:08 PM
> *WOOHOO!  You are one HOT SEXY MAMA!  And your boobies still look big! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31224*


[/QUOTE]

Ah...Thanks







Way am I not suprised you said that?


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

You look great! And big congratulations on doing so well through and after the holidays!
Quincymom


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lexi's Mom, I would like to use the South Beach diet for my husband and I but I just spent 9 months on Atkins and I get them confused. After being so "into" the specifics of Atkins it is hard to work with the nuances between the two.

You look great, though, and I believe I may try again. My daughters refused to let me stick to any kind of "diet" when I visited over Thanksgiving and Christmas so I put on 5 pounds! Thanks, kids......

I was fun though because we cooked Mexican food together, baked cookies and I brought a pound of Belgian chocolates that we kept a secret from her husband and kids.







I guess I'll give it a while and try to forget what I learned about Atkins and then get my South Beach books out and give it a go. It IS a lot of cooking, though and it all falls to me to do as my husband would eat tacos and burgers all day, every day, if it was up to him. 

What is the link to the SouthBeach forum? I have osteoporosis and am concerned about high protein diet (which is why I quit Atkins)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If you want more information on the diet check out the following links:

South Beach Forum
Official South Beach Diet website

I've never done the Atkins diet so I don't know much about it. The South Beach Diet isn't low carb. It promotes healthy eating, lots of vegetables, good carbs, low fat meat, low fat cheeses, fruits that have lower GIs. On this diet it is ok to "treat" yourself every once in a while once you get to Phase 2. You try to stay away from things that have a lot of sugar. You can still eat out but it is recommended that you don't do it that often because you can't guarentee that the food is being cooked in a healty way. I have a lot of recipes that are South Beach friendly. Most of them don't take that long to make.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You look so great!!!







And lexi is just too cute!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jan 25 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Lexi's Mom, I would like to use the South Beach diet for my husband and I but I just spent 9 months on Atkins and I get them confused.  After being so "into" the specifics of Atkins it is hard to work with the nuances between the two.
> 
> You look great, though, and I believe I may try again.  My daughters refused to let me stick to any kind of "diet" when I  visited over Thanksgiving and Christmas so I put on 5 pounds!  Thanks, kids......
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You might find this thread on the SB forum interesting: South Beach Phase 1 vs. Atkins Induction


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jan 25 2005, 08:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...Thanks







Way am I not suprised you said that?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31251
[/B][/QUOTE]

Why are you not surprised? Because you KNOW you're Hot Stuff!







PUAHAHAH


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You make me laugh!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats!!!  You look great!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

It is so nice to have a face to go with a screen name. You look great, and happy!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Lexi's mom! Take a picture of you w/your MAC lipstick! LOL :lol:


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow! what a difference in such a short time!! Congrats!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the links! I've added them to my Favorites.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

New during picture:
May 2004









Jan 2005










Sorry about it being out of focus. It looked fine on the camera.

ButterCloudandNoriko: I'm wearing the lipstick.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

You look so great!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW! Great job!!! You look wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow!! You look GREAT!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Holy crap! You really look great! Makes me want to do South Beach. I never stick with anything though lol. I was on a semi Atkins diet and lost about 25lbs but gained it all back when I quit the diet. I really need to stick with something. 
The semi Atkins that I was on was really my modified diet. I cut out sugar, ate smaller portions, less pasta and breads, and cut out soda. It seemed to work till I lost 25lbs and just stayed there for month after month and I gave up.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Jan 31 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Holy crap!  You really look great!  Makes me want to do South Beach.  I never stick with anything though lol.  I was on a semi Atkins diet and lost about 25lbs but gained it all back when I quit the diet.  I really need to stick with something.
> The semi Atkins that I was on was really my modified diet.  I cut out sugar, ate smaller portions, less pasta and breads, and cut out soda.  It seemed to work till I lost 25lbs and just stayed there for month after month and I gave up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32564*


[/QUOTE]

One of the things South Beach says is to try to not think of it as a diet, but instead as a new way of life. Here is something from the SBD forum:


> When you say you are going "on a diet" it kind of implies that at some point you are going to go "off the diet" or that it is a temporary or short term commitment. If you think you can lose weight by eating one way and then go back to your old way of eating that put the weight on in the first place and NOT put the weight on again, you are by Einstein's definition at least, "insane". This is not a "diet" in the short term sense of the word. It is truly a lifestyle change eating program that to be effective over the long term, has to be, well, long term! Use the definition of the word "diet" that means the typical food and drink you regularly consume and you will do a whole lot better than the more normal, but secondary, meaning of a short term plan to lose weight for cosmetic purposes.
> 
> The second problem is what do you do when you stop losing weight for awhile and that was your only goal or reason for starting this program? And believe me, sooner or later you are going to stall, sometimes for weeks, maybe even months, at a time and it will be a horribly depressing, emotionally draining and highly stressful time for you as you learn how to deal with it. I mean if your entire goal is wrapped up in losing weight and you stop losing weight then what's the point really? You need to get a big picture view here and think about things like your overall health, blood chemistry, future shopping trips, vacations, weddings, spending time with yet to be born children and/or grandchildren, or whatever it is that you can fall back on and celebrate successes even when the weight loss isn't there. Because if you weren't insane before, you will drive yourself right over the edge on this one. Trust me! (Or hear me now and believe me later! if you still have that Hans und Franz image hanging around in your head.)[/B]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, forgot to mention. In the new picture I'm wearing a new pair of jean. I got to buy a pair that were one size smaller!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*WOOHOO*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 31 2005, 04:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yea, what she said, you look great, keep up the good work


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 31 2005, 05:09 PM
> *One of the things South Beach says is to try to not think of it as a diet, but instead as a new way of life.  Here is something from the SBD forum:
> QUOTE*


*



When you say you are going "on a diet" it kind of implies that at some point you are going to go "off the diet" or that it is a temporary or short term commitment. If you think you can lose weight by eating one way and then go back to your old way of eating that put the weight on in the first place and NOT put the weight on again, you are by Einstein's definition at least, "insane". This is not a "diet" in the short term sense of the word. It is truly a lifestyle change eating program that to be effective over the long term, has to be, well, long term! Use the definition of the word "diet" that means the typical food and drink you regularly consume and you will do a whole lot better than the more normal, but secondary, meaning of a short term plan to lose weight for cosmetic purposes.

The second problem is what do you do when you stop losing weight for awhile and that was your only goal or reason for starting this program? And believe me, sooner or later you are going to stall, sometimes for weeks, maybe even months, at a time and it will be a horribly depressing, emotionally draining and highly stressful time for you as you learn how to deal with it. I mean if your entire goal is wrapped up in losing weight and you stop losing weight then what's the point really? You need to get a big picture view here and think about things like your overall health, blood chemistry, future shopping trips, vacations, weddings, spending time with yet to be born children and/or grandchildren, or whatever it is that you can fall back on and celebrate successes even when the weight loss isn't there. Because if you weren't insane before, you will drive yourself right over the edge on this one. Trust me! (Or hear me now and believe me later! if you still have that Hans und Franz image hanging around in your head.)

Click to expand...

*<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32572
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW! Deep down I know it's a lifestyle change and I think that's my biggest problem. I LOVE FOOD! I used to be anorexic and thinking back now I don't know how I did it because I just LOVE, LOVE food. In high school my boyfriend would try to make me eat and he would always complain about my bones sticking out of my back. In pictures from that time my face looks so sunken in. I don't know how I thought that was beautiful but I always thought I was. I loved having a flat belly. Now my belly looks like I am pregnant lol go figure. 
I read somewhere that you can lose 5lbs a year just by cutting out soda, so I stopped drinking soda for a while. It's the hardest part though because my husband ALWAYS has soda in the house. As soon as we run out he runs to the store. I don't mind him drinking it though because it keeps him from being tired all day and he's skinny anyway lol. But it makes it hard when it's always in the fridge. My other problem is that I am a picky eater. I said before that I LOVE food, well that's only the foods that I will eat lol. And the problem with that is that I don't like healthy foods. I hate fish and all sea foods, and I hate veggies (except a very few). There are tons of other stuff I don't like but it's too many to name lol. Most of the food I don't like, ironically are the foods that are good for you. I like bad food like burgers, fries, fried chicken, ham, bacon (and all pork really), soda, pasta, CHOCOLATE, and most all sweets. 
I am weak. My old Dr. told me if I was serious about losing weight then I should go on weight watchers, but it's too expensive so I always try to do it on my own. I also wouldn't want people bugging me if I gained a pound or two. I would hate their weigh in meetings! 
My other problem is exercise. Everyone says you have to exercise and eat right in order to lose weight, but I can't. I mean for real, I physically can't. I have handicaps where I used to have to get a note from my Dr. to not play in gym. I can't even lift weights with my arms OR my legs. I have arm and knee problems that makes it so I can't do ANY exercise. The best thing for my knees is swimming but I can’t swim because of my arms! I think the only thing I can do is ride a bike and I don't have one. And honestly even if I did have one I wouldn't ride it. I think it's gotten to the point where I think I'm too fat to do anything, and it's driving my husband nuts. He wants to go skiing! 
Blah, Blah, Blah, Excuse, Excuse, Excuse, Sob, Sob, Sob...I'm just too lazy. I guess I am a typical fat American that just wants to lose weight by taking a pill and it just doesn’t work that way. I feel like if I can just get down to my college weight (when I was actually eating) then everything would be better and I could go back to my old lifestyle, and it doesn’t work that way either. I think I need an entire attitude change!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Check out the list of foods you can have: SBD Food List

There are a lot of things you can eat. I've lost 26.5lbs and I have not exercised a lot (trying to do better) and I'm also a picky eater. I don't eat tons of vegs. I do eat salads and drink lots of water. I've cut out pop and processed grains.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow that's alot of food that you can eat. And alot that I do like in the can eat section. I would have to work on the no pastas and no soda. I could do it if I had some recipes, do they have recipes? I find that I get in a rut of making the same food over and over again because that's all I know how to make lol. I even bought a cook book program and there isn't one recipe in there that my husband and I would eat. Sad. Anyway I am going to research this South Beach some more and see if I can stick with it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are just a couple of links. I've put together a bunch of recipes too. So if you want those PM me your email address and I can send them to you. 

Recipe Collection
Recipe Forum


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW !!!














You look GREAT...keep up the good work!!!


----------

